# Decoy deal...FYI



## Barebowyer (Feb 15, 2017)

First off, I am in no way affiliated with these folks.  I just found a good deal and wanted some others to take advantage of it if interested.  Rockland Outdoors has First Flight Redhead Decoys(10 pk) on clearance for $19.99, normally $69.99 per 10.  They also have some good deals on other species as well.  Good way to add to your spread or for new fellas to get in the game a little.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah add $16 shipping to it and they're $35. Poop on that deal.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh, ok.  I guess it would still be a good deal if you were buying a spread of them or more than one box.  I have thirty new dekes coming to the door for just over $90.00.  I am happy with that deal at 3.00 a piece or so delivered.  Sure beats the 10 pk being sold on CL for $80.00.  Oh well, I tried.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 16, 2017)

Good Info . I know Brandon is beefing up.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 16, 2017)

What kind ya get joe


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 17, 2017)

Let us know what the quality is like and the size.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Feb 17, 2017)

Quality is terrible, I emailed the company with no response after using one time. After buying them paint began to start pealing off straight out of the box while rigging them, after just one weekend of hunting with them half the decoys had very little if any paint still left on them. Very disappointed in the quality, the shell is soft and when touched paint just flakes off immediately. I will end up painting them all as coots.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Feb 17, 2017)

Top is GHG (4 seasons old), second is Banded (1 season old), Bottom two are First Flight (After one morning hunt)


----------



## jeremyledford (Feb 17, 2017)

These are terrible decoys. I will say I own about 15 dozen of the coots and they work just fine. Plastic seems to be black molded and not painted. So they're hard to mess up. All their duck decoys look like crap but I would buy the coots again as they are a decent deal for the money.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 17, 2017)

HawgHunterMK said:


> Top is GHG (4 seasons old), second is Banded (1 season old), Bottom two are First Flight (After one morning hunt)


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 18, 2017)

You get what you pay for. I stick by my old G&H. American
Made. I got some that are older than most of you. Still hold the paint and look good after 30 years. My duck hunting is good bit harder on my stuff because of the salt water.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 18, 2017)

Good info here.  I agree with you get what you pay for but I can be creative if needbe. For #3.00 a piece I will make them into a serviceable block for buffles, seaducks, etc.....  I appreciate the info.  We used to kill plenty of birds on black crap pot floats as dekes.....I bought redheads.  I will post on the quality, etc to see if they have changed at all


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah those decoys are trash. I knew they were trash when I bought them, but I needed some extras for an idea I had. It worked so it wasn't a total loss.

If they sold them as species changing decoys they would probably be a hit. Redheads for the first flight of the morning. Dunk em in water and they are nearly coots for the wary birds who have already been shot at


----------

